# bow string



## kvernum3

Hey I just Got a question, how often do you guys change your bow strings cuz mine looks a little fraid and i have had it for about 1 year and I shoot it pretty often so I was just wondering how often you guys change yor strings and how do you no when to change em...... thx.


----------



## bretts

I dont think you need to change your string yet, but make sure that you are putting string wax on it, cuz that will save you some string life.


----------



## dogdigger

i change mine two or three times a year. ( i shoot alot more than the average person) the main thing to make sure that you dont have strands that are breaking or that you serving is coming apart. check around your cam "s" also around your cable slide to make sure they look good. like was said keep them waxed, i like to use use a silicon based wax.


----------



## djleye

Mark, Any brand in particular you want to plug?????


----------



## faithsdave

Strings should be replaced once a year. Not only can they dry out, you will get some stretch over time. String wax will help with the drying, but should not be applied around the cam area due to slipage. However, this lets the string dry in this area.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

http://www.zebrastrings.com/home/produc ... yIDMain=93

"Zebra twist" are awesome strings that really last.


----------



## dogdigger

well i have to disagree with Gp. i think zebra strings are junk when compared to a true custom string. if you want a good strings that will last and not strecth i recommend going with either, vapor trail (what i shoot) or winners choice (twice the price of VT). the are several other good strings companys out there but i dont consider zebra one of them.

mark


----------



## dogdigger

o another nice thing about vapor trail is they are made in MN i called up from the shop yesterday to order some strings and the owner of the company happened to answer the phone and take my order, i will have my string tomorrow.

mark


----------



## djleye

What do they run for a new string (VT) and when do you know that you need one!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Well I guess I have gotten 5 years out of my zebra's, a friend of mine 4 yrs. Arrow groupage has been consistant over these years with little if any sight adjustments. I guess if they're junk, I'm the proud owner of a sh*t string who will soon be buying another. I don't really care what anyone wants to buy in a string, there are obviously lots of options, they have outlasted the recommended every other year replacement time period and then some. Mathews markets one hell of a good bow so puting a junk string on them would only make sense... :roll: That's my 2.


----------



## dogdigger

vapor trail strings run about 65 for strings and cables winners choice will be around 100-120. GP jsut curious what kind of peep u shoot. with or without tube. i go through alot of strings but i shoot from 10,000 to 20,000 shots a year. as far as when you need one djleye, it is when you are getting wear. i dont recommend shooting the same string for 4 years, strands get fail inside the string and you may not know it until it breaks. if you shoot a normal amount for hunting and whatnot and take care of your string with wax i would say you could go two years, before replacing, you can always keep the old one for a backup if you need it. to each his own.

mark


----------



## dogdigger

also one thing to make sure is if you replace your strings replace your cables too, if your bow has non steel cables.

mark


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I prefer this peep.









Not a big fan of the rubber tube style at all. IMO way to much can go wrong. I've seen them become unattached from the limb (one guy had this happen at elk camp in Wyoming when he drew on a bull at 15 yds. They could also get dry enough like a rubber band and simply break. Plus I think they wiggle too much, just something else for a deer to spot and why add another piece of movement to the draw if you don't have to?

One thing that I did with my bow string was on a cold morning (10 deg.) before hitting the woods I drew back at the tailgate of the truck and the wax on the string was causing un wanted friction noise at the cable slide. I knew I was not going to draw on a deer that morning the way that it was so I had some scent free gun oil with me and rubbed a dab of it on the string at all of the friction points. Around the wheel, cam and cable slide, and between the cable guard and slide. I don't believe this is a recommended lube on any string but this sh*t bailed me out of a tough spot. It made the draw completely silent and I actually continue to use this on the same string 2 years later in these cold conditions. The wax just seems to get brittle in the cold and almost become sticky. Like I said, probably not recommended but it works for me.


----------



## dogdigger

i use a similar peep, you and your friend must be exception to the rule about zebra strings.

mark


----------



## djleye

Similar peep here too GP!!


----------



## Draker16

Thats the only way to go for peeps, i hate the rubber tube piece of junk i used to have.


----------



## dogdigger

is use a super peep. you can change the diameter of the hole

mark


----------



## hoytman_01

that tru peep rocks.....thats all i use with a tru speed nok...i hope the strings on my new hoyt trykon perform as well as they say....fuse is too new of a product to tell yet!


----------



## panman

Vapor Trail or Pro Strings,bouth good strings that will last and not streach much at all.I have WC on my bow but it came with it.For the price dif,i cant see buying WC.VT,or PS,are about 65$, for string and cable like dogdiger said.I also shoot the same peep.pan.


----------



## iroccopz28

dogdigger said:


> also one thing to make sure is if you replace your strings replace your cables too, if your bow has non steel cables.
> 
> mark


Hello,

I am new to archery hunting. Actually, I am hopeing to go out for the first time this comming year. I have a couple of old bow that were given to me years back and I am trying to learn as much as I can before I start buying things and figuring out how I can get myself going with as little expense as possable. If I have to spend I will though.

So my question is, how do I know if the cable has to be replaced? I believe that both of my bows have steel cables. The cables on both of them look to me to be fine, the string on one lood fine to me as well, but the string on the other looks like it might have some wear.

Thanks in advance for any help,


----------



## JaredPeel

kvernum3 said:


> Hey I just Got a question, how often do you guys change your bow strings cuz mine looks a little fraid and i have had it for about 1 year and I shoot it pretty often so I was just wondering how often you guys change yor strings and how do you no when to change em...... thx.


I know this is an old thread but I'm so thankful for the replies. I just joined this forum and I'm looking to replace my . Does anyone know how often I need to change these strings?


----------

